# Inline 5 theory



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

My buddy had a Audi 90 with the 2.3L I5 quite a few years ago and after i got my rabbit he was telling me that the block is just a Vr6 that had the last cylinder chamber cut off. Another guy told be they used to just use a Vr6 block and throw the electrical stuff in the last cylinder chamber to make it look nice. Now i know that VW made a 5 cyl. block but are these theories true for the I5s of the past?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (KulturKampf)*

not at all.
totaly incorrect in every part of what they told you
inline 5 is just that...inline all cylinders in a row.
VR6 in NOT inline...its a small * "V" motor 2 banks, 3 in front, 3 in back
and in NO way did anyone EVER use the 6th cylinder for electrical parts sotarge.
but a true thing...the VR6 was 1st out to be a diesel and never happened
the new I5 2.5L is nothing from the past, its all new design


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
and in NO way did anyone EVER use the 6th cylinder for electrical parts sotarge.


Are your sure?








Not to pile on or offend the OP, but thats funny.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Are your sure?








Not to pile on or offend the OP, but thats funny.

let me check .......yes.. yes i'm sure


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (nothing-leaves-stock)*

nothing to say. just lol.
but.. what about the gallardo hypothesis?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (thygreyt)*

the lambo thing has some truth to it. the head design is nearly the same. the cams will fit the 2.5L head but the cam gear end is differnt AND the lobe firing order is wrong (V10 vs I5)


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_not at all.
...
VR6 in NOT inline...its a small * "V" motor 2 banks, 3 in front, 3 in back
...


I always thought the VR6 was better characterized as an inline 6 with the cylinders offset slightly in two banks of three... I remember this because the firing order and crank is like an inline 6 and therefore provides the smoothness of an inline 6. But also like an inline is that it has one cylinder head and two cams although it's DOHC. 
I can't really remember this so well...but do the pistons essentially travel a straight up and down, not Vee path? Not sure about this.
Still, it's an interesting design...and VW seems to have managed to deal with a lot of the problems the approach presents, like heat management caused by the long exhaust ports of the distal cylinders.
Buddy


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

if it wasnt a Vr6 they might of said an inline six of sorts


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

and just to clear some things up i didnt believe them i just wanted to know if anyone else had heard any of the tall tales. Cmon im not as stupid as that honda looks.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (KulturKampf)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VR6_engine

Nothing a simple google search can't fix.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
I always thought the VR6 was better characterized as an inline 6 with the cylinders offset slightly in two banks of three... I remember this because the firing order and crank is like an inline 6 and therefore provides the smoothness of an inline 6. But also like an inline is that it has one cylinder head and two cams although it's DOHC. 
*Right*
I can't really remember this so well...but do the pistons essentially travel a straight up and down, not Vee path? Not sure about this.
*The do have a vee path... at 15°*











A VR6 crankshaft. You can see the 6 completly opposed bearing, that is why a VR is much more a inline-6 than a V6










_Modified by FlyingIan at 11:27 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (FlyingIan)*

VR6 is not a inline. but does have a single cylinder head
and the "V" in VR6 doesn't stand for "V" like in a chevy V8....


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (nothing-leaves-stock)*

There was a VR5 engine in Europe as well. Basically a VR6 with one cylinder missing.
Brendan


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_There was a VR5 engine in Europe as well. Basically a VR6 with one cylinder missing.
Brendan

I heard its not missing, its used as a beer cozy, you know how those euros like warm beer








OP, were not baggin on you. You heard something that sounded flimsy and instead of perpetuating it you rightly asked those who know. Its the idea that getting flammed, not you


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

this motor is half a v10, not 5/6 of a vr6


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
I heard its not missing, its used as a beer cozy, you know how those euros like warm beer









Its for smuggling the good stuff back in from the Netherlands.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Did no one Else find their complementary Drivers Gear tumbler in their extra cylinder?


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

What about the old AUDI RS2 engine?
Do they have something in common?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

your friend is a dumb azz


----------



## chefvdub (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_Did no one Else find their complementary Drivers Gear tumbler in their extra cylinder?

lmao shiza i guess i missed that too


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

well im glad im not the one getting slammed and yes he is dumb.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (zucchini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zucchini* »_What about the old AUDI RS2 engine?
Do they have something in common?

No, related to the 9a (GTI/Jetta/Passat 2L 16v engine).


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (FlyingIan)*

nothing in common except its got 5 cylinder.

again. the new I5 is...well, just that --NEW! not a copy or take off or cut up motor of any other VW or audi


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_VR6 is not a inline. but does have a single cylinder head
and the "V" in VR6 doesn't stand for "V" like in a chevy V8....

7 main bearings
fires like an inline..
that alone makes it more inline than V
it technically has no V aspect or relation to a V6 other than the pistons being staggered.
which in retrospect doesn't even matter because a V6 has 4 mains, and the crank and firing order is different


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (chefvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chefvdub* »_lmao *scheiße* i guess i missed that too
 
FIFY


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (L.I. Dan)*

you make some good points but the fact is the pistons are not inline.
the small 15deg angle still qualifys as a v pattern.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KulturKampf* »_if it wasnt a Vr6 they might of said an inline six of sorts


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_you make some good points but the fact is the pistons are not inline.
the small 15deg angle still qualifys as a v pattern.

Maybe this is why they call it a 'VR-6': the R standing for "Reihenmotor", meaning "row engine" or straight engine.


_Modified by BuddyWh at 9:25 AM 12-16-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Alot of people didn't consider it a "V" because it only has one head.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_you make some good points but the fact is the pistons are not inline.
the small 15deg angle still qualifys as a v pattern.

because they are too large...which is the genious behind why the VR6 exists....inline 6 in a compact space.
if you were to take the crank, with JUST the rods attached, and layed it on a table with all the rods pointing in 1 direction, you'd see how it's an inline 6, they wouldn't interfere.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (L.I. Dan)*

i'm getting the idea now.
but, put the pistons on those rods and you can't line them up. hence the 15 deg offset.
very cool idea, would have been a world beater if VW could have figured a way to make the head flow better.


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
the new I5 2.5L is nothing from the past, its all new design


Is that a good thing......


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (Mazan)*

I have also heard that the main advantage of the 2.5L engine for VW is being very economical to build, can some one explain wether or not that is true and why...........would that be a good thing....







...







.....


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (Mazan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mazan* »_I have also heard that the main advantage of the 2.5L engine for VW is being very economical to build, can some one explain wether or not that is true and why...........would that be a good thing....







...








.....









A 2.5l 5 cyl. doesn't require balance shafts but anything bigger than a 1.8L 4 cyl does in order to run smoothly. That saves the cost of bearings, chains and shafts. I think the cost of an extra piston, rod, valves, etc., is negligible in a manufacturing sense considering it's an incremental increase of parts it already uses at assembly and machining operations it already goes through. Also, to get this kind of power I imagine you need a turbo on a 2L 4-banger so that is saved too. I seem to recollect something they called a '2.slow' that preceded the 2.5 in the base MkIV.








I think the economics are favorable if they already have tooling suitable for 5 cylinder blocks, cranks and cams which VW/Audi doubtless did. 


_Modified by BuddyWh at 6:51 PM 12-31-2009_


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (BuddyWh)*

thank Buddy...even I understood that answer.....


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (KulturKampf)*

Volkswagen did in fact make a 5 cylinder before this one, and yes it was a vee configuration, and yes it was a VR6 with the number 1 cylinder removed, but no, that is not what this 5 cylinder engine is configured as. It is loosely based off half of the Gallardo engine, though they share practically no components.


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Inline 5 theory (KulturKampf)*

shame on u 4 evn remotely thinking this might possibly be truetell ur friends were either messin with you or are car ignorant


----------



## BaltimoreEuroCult (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: (KulturKampf)*

its called a narrow angle 6. still a v6 but narrow angle v. if youv never seen one with the head off its strange to look at for the first time


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (BaltimoreEuroCult)*

yeah, its a 15 degree angle, versus the normal 60 degree. the VR6 also has only one cylinder head.


----------

